# crohns disease



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

Waiting to be diagnosed with either Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis, anyone have any experiance with it. I'm losing weight, doctor said i got malabsorption and i waiting to get the camera up the butthole(not looking forward to that).


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

dap33 said:


> Waiting to be diagnosed with either Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis, anyone have any experiance with it. I'm losing weight, doctor said i got malabsorption and i waiting to get the camera up the butthole(not looking forward to that).


No but I know many who have it. Obviously diet is number 1, but look into GH to treat it. You wont get it on the nhs but it does help. I would personally use peptides.

Also, you have to remember its an inflammatory illness, so keep away from anything that lowers your PH (Sugars etc). Eat lots of dark green veg, cut some fresh lemons into some water, leave overnight then drink a glass or two a day. Basically anything to raise your bodys PH levels. Ive read cannabinoids help with this also, dosages I'm not too sure on. I don't think smoking it will be enough. Look into phoenix tears or hemp oil.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

cheers mate will have a look into that


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Low dose naltraxone is beneficial for those with crohns and doesn't come with the side effects of the horrible drugs you will be given (prednisone etc)

Also, get yourself on the specific carbohydrate diet with immediate affect.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17222320/

^ nearly 70% of patients achieved remission

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/23188075/

^drug very well tolerated, even in children


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

dap33 said:


> Waiting to be diagnosed with either Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis, anyone have any experiance with it. I'm losing weight, doctor said i got malabsorption and i waiting to get the camera up the butthole(not looking forward to that).


Sounds batty, but have you tried supplementing reasonable doses of LGlutamine? If not, you really should! I suggest around 5/10gs a day.

RESEARCH:

I) http://jn.nutrition.org/content/138/12/2481.full

I I) http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22038507

***

It will also be worth your time taking EFAs if you're not already.

Can't say it will cure it? As I don't have INS or any of that luckily, but I asked my dad and he suggested the above (along so some other treatments etc). He's a doctor btw haha not just "a dad".


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

thanks bro i started on some glutamine yesterday so hoping that it makes a bit of a difference and i'm all ready taking EFAs


----------



## Crimson (Jun 1, 2010)

a friend of mine has it and was told to try the paleo diet, pretty quickly he saw an improvement. Definitely look into your diet as it can make a massive difference. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

dap33 said:


> Waiting to be diagnosed with either Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis, anyone have any experiance with it. I'm losing weight, doctor said i got malabsorption and i waiting to get the camera up the butthole(not looking forward to that).


I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis about 8 years ago. My doctor perscribed "Asacal" 800 mg 3x day. As long as I take that, I have no isses. Some times I go with out, as the perscription even with my insurance costs $119 per month. I'm in the US. Without the insurance would be almost $200.00.

Haven't really had any issues, other than having to have a colonoscopy every two years.

Good luck with your diagnosis.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

its crohn's, the camera was horrendous, i've been prescribed pentasa so hopefully i can get back on track


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

dap33 said:


> its crohn's, the camera was horrendous, i've been prescribed pentasa so hopefully i can get back on track


I know a lot about UC Chrons disease is close just not as bad, pentasa tablets? Granules? Id seriously advice looking into VSL it is around just hard to find and you can be prescribed it if you work at it.

Diet is key find what works for you and stick to it..


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i started on the pentasa granules a couple a days ago, dosage is 4g a day. I found chicken stew/casserole slow cooked in the oven for a couple hours works well for me, i'm trying to follow SCD diet, will have a look at VSL


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

suffering badly with erythema nodosum, its extremely painful any suggestions


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

As a lot have said above, diet it key. Mother in law is now at the point of having a bag due to so much bowel being removed, the doctors 'think' this could have been avoided through a better diet. My cousin had quite a bit of bowel removed when he was younger, he went on to move to Japan and his diet completely change, and he rarely has flare ups any more. Diet definitely seems to be prevalent in both cases.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

dap33 said:


> suffering badly with erythema nodosum, its extremely painful any suggestions


I'd be interested to hear if anyone has suggestions on this. I've had it twice in the past two years, each time it lasts around six months. First time was both shins with many individual nodules coming and going, the second time was one big one on my right shin that moved sideways... it was proper wierd!!!

I think there are some treatments available but my GP(s - I went for more opinions) seemed to think that if I wasn't in so much pain with it that I couldn't walk, then I'd be fine :sad:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

For malabsorption I would try systemic enzymes with each meal,that along with something like Lansoprazole for easing stomach pain.I would also be tempted to take an injectable for reducing inflammation like deca..Just a thought.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

same here lotte i have one that started out on the side of my cafe(size of a golf ball) them moved around to my shin then lengthened from just under my knee to the ankle. I know have another on the other leg, which are extremely painful


----------



## jamesrud (Feb 28, 2006)

Was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis just over a year ago, the day before I picked all my long term medication at the hospital it completely cleared up and has not been back since, was using anavar for couple of weeks and it flared up so stopped it and it cleared straight away, used test and tren since with no probs so no orals for me anymore, I have all the meds but not had to use them


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

dap33 said:


> same here lotte i have one that started out on the side of my cafe(size of a golf ball) them moved around to my shin then lengthened from just under my knee to the ankle. I know have another on the other leg, which are extremely painful


:sad:

I think the main thing is that once your inflammation is under control/stopped (which will hopefully happen after figuring out the best treatment) the EN should clear itself up, fingers crossed!

I'm still struggling for full diagnosis but two members of my family have Crohn's :thumbdown:


----------



## tp111 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ive had ulcerative Colitis for 6 years now, started when I was 18 and has flared up every 3 months for about 5 years until I cut gluten out of my diet completely. I still find too much dairy (about 3 pints of milk or over) can cause a problem and creatine also seems to cause irritation. Every flare up I seem to drop about a stone from about 16stone to 15 or under, which completely devastates my gym. Ive been on prednisolone every time I flare up but it gives me water retention and reading down the side effects list its not something I particularly want as a stable in my life. I was also on azathioprine constantly for about 5 and a half years but started to get joint pains in my elbows so decided to come of it. (The joint pain is definitely bearable just not something you want when benching or pressing.) Then flared up about 4 months afterwards again. So the azathioprine does seem to keep it in remission and my GP said it is commonly prescribed for crohn's and UC so it could be something to ask about if other meds fail. Been doing a fair bit of research into HGH or IGF_1 LR3 for treating it, as well as a peptide like GHRP-2. Just wondered if anyone else had looked into it. I know Dusher mentioned them but would be interested to find out if you had anymore thoughts on it? Like do you think HGH would be better for medical purposes or just go straight to the IGF_1 as its converted to it anyway? Otherwise I'm at the stage where Im probably going to try them (be a guinea pig) and ill let you know if they help. Sorry, i hope I haven't hijacked the thread, and hope things are improving Dap33!


----------



## Jackson89 (Dec 2, 2014)

dap33 said:


> Waiting to be diagnosed with either Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis, anyone have any experiance with it. I'm losing weight, doctor said i got malabsorption and i waiting to get the camera up the butthole(not looking forward to that).


How are you getting on? I was diagnosed with UC in Dec 2008 and had my colon removed in Jan 2009. Don't mean to scare you haha


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

finally got diagnosed with crohns im now on pentasa and doing fine (touch wood)


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Were you not diagnosed yet? Drink a lot of water to avoid dehydration.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

ffs crohns symptoms have started to comeback, anyone had/heard of anyone treating it with HGH? @Bensif


----------

